# إضافة شريط متحرك في التوقيع



## Maya (16 أغسطس 2006)

*لدي اقتراح بسيط أتمنى أن تتم دراسته وتنفيذه في منتدانا العزيز ..

الموضوع باختصار هو اقتراح  إضافة شريط متحرك ضمن خاصيات التوقيع لكل مشترك  بحيث يمكن كتابة آية من الكتاب المقدس أو عبارة أو جملة معينة  وتكون متحركة داخل التوقيع بدلاً من أن تكون ثابتة  ......

وقد شاهدت هذا الأمر في عدة منتديات ولا أعرف إن كان بالإمكان إضافة هذا الأمر هنا في المنتدى .....*


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

*الامر ممكن اذا فعلنا بعض الخاصيات للمجموعات التي نثق فيها*

*انا حضيف الكودات و افعل هذه الخاصية لمجموعة الاعضاء المباركين*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (16 أغسطس 2006)

اعقتد ذلك غير مسموح هنا لان هذه تعتبر فتح خاصيه الهتمل  غير مسموحه في التوقيع 

نظرا لانها تعتبر ثغره خطيرة جداااااااااااا


----------



## Yes_Or_No (16 أغسطس 2006)

استاذ روك استفسار .....

 هل يمكن اضافه خاصيه فتح كود الهتمل للاعضاء المباركين دون الاعضاء الاخري 

؟؟

ولكن ما العمل اذ سرق اسم احداهم و تم وضع كود سرقه الكوكيز من الاجهزة و التبليغ 

الموضوع يمثل خطورة في كل ان و لكن بالامكان عمله مع حذر بعد كلمات الثغره المهمة


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

لا بدون تفعيل خاصية الهتمل

ممكن نضيف كود bb جديد يحتوي على كود الهتمل الي يحرك النص


----------



## Michael (16 أغسطس 2006)

فكرة لا باس بها

واهلا


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

عليك نور يا مايكل داه هو ال BB Code


----------



## Yes_Or_No (16 أغسطس 2006)

نجرب


----------



## ميرنا (16 أغسطس 2006)

*انتوجربو والاجهزه بتعتهم تولع مش مهم يعنى اى الجهاز يولع *


----------



## Maya (16 أغسطس 2006)

*شكراً لكم أخوتي الأعزاء على الاستجابة والترحيب بالفكرة ، ولكن أتمنى تقديم مثال توضيحي على أحد النصوص وكيفية تطبيق خاصية الحركة  ، فهل هناك عدد محدد للكلمات؟ أو هناك شروط خاصة بحجم الخط أو غير ذلك حتى تنجح العملية  ؟ .....

أرجو التوضيح*


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

انا شغال في الكود حاليا و ضفت صورة في المحرر الي هي مثلث اخضر لادراج الكود

النص يكون هنا و بدون محدودية


----------



## Michael (16 أغسطس 2006)

الله عليك يا فنان

مش بقولك استاذ


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

*ما انا الا تلميذ صغير... العبقرية فيكم...*


----------



## Michael (16 أغسطس 2006)

لا بجد الشكر ليك لعملك ولمايا لاقتراحها الجميل


----------



## Maya (16 أغسطس 2006)

*شكراً لك أخي العزيز *


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

*كويس جدا اهو شغالة مع الكل...*


----------



## Maya (16 أغسطس 2006)

*أخي My Rock ..

لقد نجحت في تطبيق الحركة على النص المكتوب ، لكن ظهرت لدي مشكلة وهي اتجاه الحركة وهو الآن من اليمين إلى اليسار ويناسب الكتابة الإنجليزية ، لكن عند  الكتابة باللغة العربية فإن الجملة أو الآية تبدأ من نهايتها وليس من البداية ويمكنك تجريب الحركة على أي آية أو جملة طويلة مكتوبة باللغة العربية ، لذلك إن كان ممكن إضافة خيار آخر وهو الحركة من اليسار إلى اليمين ليتناسب مع الكتابة العربية مع الإحتفاظ بالكود الأول للكتابة الإنجليزية والجمل القصيرة ..

إن كان ممكن ....*


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

*انا فعلا لاحظت المشكلة و حغير الكود الحالي ليتماشى مع اللغة العربية و لا اعتقد اننا بحاجة الى هذا التأثير للغة الانجليزية لاننا نستخدم العربي بشكل عام الا اذا احد طاب اضافته في المستقبل فسأضيفه حينها*


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2006)

اعتقد انه شغال الان بالصورة المطلوبة


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أغسطس 2006)

*شغااااااااااااااال يامان *


----------



## +Dream+ (17 أغسطس 2006)

اقتراح جميل بس انا مش شايفه الى اتكتب قبلى ؟؟؟؟؟

 
طب كدة النص بيتحرك


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2006)

*اه بيتحرك يا دريم...*


----------



## ميرنا (17 أغسطس 2006)

*نفسى اقول ربنا يشفى بس مينفعش *


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2006)

*عيب يا ميرنا...*


----------



## ميرنا (17 أغسطس 2006)

*منا قلت مينفعش وبعد كدا انا على دريم علشان متغاظه منها لكن الفكرا حلوه *


----------



## +Dream+ (17 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *نفسى اقول ربنا يشفى بس مينفعش *


 
:ranting: :spor22: :ranting: 
كدة انا هغير رايى و اضربك انتى يا ميرنا 
:ranting: :spor22:  :ranting: ​


----------



## +Dream+ (17 أغسطس 2006)

انا عرفت المشكله فين و انى مكنتش بشوف النص المتحرك 
غالبا عشان كنت بستخدم الاستايل العادى arabchurch
و لما غيرت الاستايل و خليته  arabchurch new بقيت اشوف:yahoo:


----------



## Maya (18 أغسطس 2006)

*أرجو إضافة تأثير الحركة من جديد ليكون من اليمين إلى اليسار أيضاًُ إضافة إلى الوضع الحالي من اليسار إلى اليمين ، فإن كان ممكن ولعضويتي فقط إضافة كود كتابة من اليمين إلى اليسار ليتناسب مع الإنجليزية مع بقاء الخاصية الأولى والتي تناسب اللغة العربية لأنني أحياناً قد أضطر لاستخدام اللغتين أو حتى لغات أجنبية أخرى  ......

وشكراً لجهدك أخي العزيز ....*


----------



## My Rock (18 أغسطس 2006)

*ولا في اسهل منها... بعد بكرة اضيفها لان بكرة مش حكون موجود لان بنتقل لسكن جديد*


----------



## My Rock (21 أغسطس 2006)

تمت الاضافة



 
It is done


----------



## +Dream+ (21 أغسطس 2006)

*شكرا على تعبك يا روك*


----------



## My Rock (22 أغسطس 2006)

*انتم تأمروا*


----------



## Michael (22 أغسطس 2006)

الله عليك يا فنان ياروك


----------



## My Rock (22 أغسطس 2006)

*الله عليك يا فنان يا مايكل*


----------

